# Training groups, clubs - questions



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello!
I'm moving down to England this summer and I guess there is some people here that's active in dog sports?
I'm a bit curious how it is to find people to train with, and do you have training groups and clubs? Honestly, I dont have a clue how the dog world is in England. So feel free too tell me everything there is to know! :smile5:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes there are plenty of training groups and clubs! Do you know which part of England you'll be living in?

I do agility for fun with Merlin, and we've just started tracking/scentwork. I also did some Heelwork to Music with him when he was younger.


----------



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes there are plenty of training groups and clubs! Do you know which part of England you'll be living in?
> 
> I do agility for fun with Merlin, and we've just started tracking/scentwork. I also did some Heelwork to Music with him when he was younger.


Derbyshire or South Yorkshire, atleast that's the plan. I'm into obediance, freestyle and tracking. Are you a member of a club?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Anibaz said:


> Derbyshire or South Yorkshire, atleast that's the plan. I'm into obediance, freestyle and tracking. Are you a member of a club?


Not at present, no. I have a demanding job which means I don't get any evenings or weekends off. So, instead I train during the day, 1-1 with trainers, twice a week.

I may be able to help with some details of training clubs etc in S. Yorks as I know one or two people with Belgians in that area


----------



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not at present, no. I have a demanding job which means I don't get any evenings or weekends off. So, instead I train during the day, 1-1 with trainers, twice a week.
> 
> I may be able to help with some details of training clubs etc in S. Yorks as I know one or two people with Belgians in that area


Sounds good, do you have a private trainer or is it more like a group thing?
That would be great, thank you!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Anibaz said:


> Sounds good, do you have a private trainer or is it more like a group thing?
> That would be great, thank you!


Yes - with private trainers. (1-1 = one-to-one)
My agility trainer is a member of PF


----------



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes - with private trainers. (1-1 = one-to-one)
> My agility trainer is a member of PF


That sounds so good, is it expensive? Over here it cost half a fortune to get a private trainer unless you train in groups ans split the cost.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Anibaz said:


> That sounds so good, is it expensive? Over here it cost half a fortune to get a private trainer unless you train in groups ans split the cost.


It's £10/hr with my tracking/scentwork trainer, and about £10 for half-an-hour's agility (half an hour doing 1-1 is enough, I can assure you!).


----------



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's £10/hr with my tracking/scentwork trainer, and about £10 for half-an-hour's agility (half an hour doing 1-1 is enough, I can assure you!).


Not bad. Sounds really good, to be honest. I'm gonna have to stay in contact with you when I move down, so I can get some advice about trainers :smile5:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well you'll be moving to the right area for freestyle. Both Kath Hardman and Linda Topliss are Derbyshire/South Yorkshire:

Welcome to dancingdogs.co.uk - Home of Top Lodge Dancing Dogs

There are quite a number of obedience clubs in that area as well. Off the top of my head there's Derby & District Dog Training Club, Angela White in North Lincolnshire, Beverley Dog Training Club, Wakefield Dog Training Club, etc.


----------



## Anibaz (Dec 9, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Well you'll be moving to the right area for freestyle. Both Kath Hardman and Linda Topliss are Derbyshire/South Yorkshire:
> 
> Welcome to dancingdogs.co.uk - Home of Top Lodge Dancing Dogs
> 
> There are quite a number of obedience clubs in that area as well. Off the top of my head there's Derby & District Dog Training Club, Angela White in North Lincolnshire, Beverley Dog Training Club, Wakefield Dog Training Club, etc.


Thank you, I'm gonna look in to it!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Twiggy said:


> Well you'll be moving to the right area for freestyle. Both Kath Hardman and Linda Topliss are Derbyshire/South Yorkshire


Richard Curtis lives in Lincolnshire now - not that far away.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Richard Curtis lives in Lincolnshire now - not that far away.


Yes I'd forgotten Richard had moved from the south.


----------

